# Reemplazo XR-2206 para modualcion FSK, por uno de frecuencia mas alta



## kidpambele (Nov 2, 2010)

Buen dia;

En este momento estoy desarrollando un proyecto de tansmision de voz por medio de la modulacion FSK, necesito acondicionar la señal de voz (sin problema), muestrearla a 8000 muestras por segundo (mediante un PIC) y luego ingresar la señal digital al modulador FSK. 

Inicialmente iva a utilizar el integrado XR-2206, pero este es realtivamente lento para modular los unos y ceros que me entrega el PIC, ¿alguien tiene conocimiento de un algun integrado que sea analgo al XR-2206 pero de alta frecuencia? o que otro modulador FSK puedo utilizar para este proyecto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 27, 2010)

el 8038 no se si te podria valer...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2010)

Tanto el XR2206 como el XR8038 son caros y poco aptos para hacer modulación FSK, salvo que sea en bajas frecuencias.

Fusca información sobre el empleo de un IC comercial PLL configurado como OFV y que pueda trabajar a la frecuencia que necesitas.
*CD54HC4046A*
O mas extremo:
*AD800/AD802*


----------

